# Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15



## M30 (23. März 2015)

Nun ist der Urlaub in Florida leider schon vorbei. Es war eine traumhafte Zeit dort, bei bestem Wetter und vielen tollen Erlebnissen. 
ein kurzer Bericht über meine Angeltätigkeiten:

Da wir in Miami gelandet sind und in Ft Lauderdale die ersten 3 Tage im Hotel verbrachten, sind wir an einem dieser Tage die Keys runter gefahren. Auf Islamorada habe ich dann einen kurzen Stop gemacht, um mir die Hochseeflotte anzuschauen, die dort liegt und eines der Boote kam grade rein und so konnte ich den Fang bestaunen, der vor allem beim Driftfischen gemacht wurde.
U.a. war ein stattlicher AJ dabei und viele kleinere King Mackerels, sowie kleine Mahi Mahi usw.
Leider passte ja eine solche Ausfahrt nicht ins Budge.
In Cape Coral dann konnte ich meiner Angelleidenschaft dann frönen. Vom Steg am Kanal konnte ich ein paar kleine Snapper fangen und viele Ladyfish. Von den Mengen an Catfish mal ganz zu schweigen. Als dann unser Boot dazu kam war ich happy. Natürlich musste ich viele Kompromisse machen, denn die Famile wollte schließlich keinen Angelurlaub machen. An einem Tag bin ich raus zum Causeway Riff und konnte dort viele Spanish Mackerels fangen. Eine Kleinfische waren auch dabei. Eine große Kingmackerel habe ich dann kurz vorm Boot verloren, da die Schnur den Zähnen nicht stand hielt
Beim Trollen zurück gab es dann weitere Spanish Mackerels und einige kleine Jacks. Ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser. Ein Boot gegenüber konnte einen stattlichen Hai landen, doch auf diese Gesellen hatte ich es nicht abgesehen.
an den restlichen Tagen habe ich dann meist vom Boot aus an der Brücke zwischen CC und Ft Myers gefischt, sowie an der Sanibel Bridge. Leider mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Doch gab es auch hier wieder viele Mangrove Snapper, die super schmecken. Einen kleinen Rochen konnte ich ebenso fangen und viele kleinere bunte Fische.
Am Redfish Pass konnte ich leider auch nur 1,5 Stunden Angeln. Die Familie lag außer meiner Mutter am Strand und sie ist mit mir raus zum Schleppen gefahren. Was schon erfolgreich war, denn in dieser Stunde (leider ohne Fotoapparat) gingen uns 2 Spanish Mackerels, sowei kleine Jack und ein kleiner Gag Grouper an den Haken. 
Am Fishingpier am letzten Tag dort unten konnte ich wieder die üblichen Snapper fangen. Leider leider leider schüttelte sich ein Snook vom Wobbler ab. Klein war der nicht und alle dort anwesenden  Angler trauerten mit mir, denn Snook ist ja schon was Feines.
In die Fats und allgemein an den Mangroven wollte ich fischen, da durfte ich nicht, weil meine Freundin mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben.
" Zuuuuuu flach, wir laufen auf, die Schraube wird beschädigt....." Naja, beim nächsten Mal dann. Folglich konnte ich keine Reds und Snook fangen, doch es waren tolle Tage auf und am Wasser, mit vielen tollen Fischen. Esist schon eine Anglerparadies.
Mein Zielfisch, der Grouper, war jedoch bis auf das eine Exemplar nicht zu bekommen. Für gute Grouper hätte ich extrem weit raus aufs Meer gemusst um auf Tiefe zu kommen. Aber auch das wird beim nächsten Mal realisiert.
Enttäuscht bin ich in keinster Weise, doch weiß ich, was ich beim nächsten Mal anders machen werde. Und ich komme sicher wieder|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Naja, auch wenns nicht den Traum/Zielfisch gab, liest sich das doch trotzdem als klasse Erlebnis!

Danke fürs einstellen und die Bilder!!


----------



## M30 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Und weitere Bilder


----------



## M30 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

und noch ein Paar


----------



## M30 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Und noch welche|rolleyes


----------



## Scabbers (23. März 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Danke für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder! :m
Ich bekomme da gleich wieder Sehnsucht und will auch wieder hin


----------



## Gunnar (9. April 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Danke für den Bericht:m Verkürzt die Wartezeit und steigert die Vorfreude auf meinen Urlaub in 3 Wochen in Nähe von Tampa

 Gunnar


----------



## Stefce (22. April 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Hi ich bin gerade in Cape Coral kann aber irgendwie nichts richtiges an die Rute bekommen. Auf wobbler geht mal gar nix. Auf shrimp gingen ein paar catfisch und ein Bass oder snaper. Nur win fängt man hier im kanal richtig. Früh morgens hört man heftiges klatschen im Wasser leider konnte ich noch nicht erkenne was es war. Hast du auf wobbler im kanal gefangen?


----------



## Franky (22. April 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Das Platschen könnten Rochen sein, die an der Oberfläche entlang "patschern" und einen Radau sondersgleich veranstalten.


----------



## M30 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Zu spät gelesen.
Das Platschen kommt von Meeräschen. Teils sehr große Tiere, die jedoch nicht beißen.
Rochen eher selten in den Kanälen. Auf Wobbler bissen teils Mangrovsnapper. Draußen biss vieles auf Wobbler.


----------



## Manu_l99 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Hallo, wir sind im Moment in Cape Coral, auch in er Nähe von Kanälen und wissen nicht wie wir die meeräschen (mullets) am besten fangen, auch andere Fische blieben bisher aus  haben bisher alles mit gefrorenen Schrimps, Kunstschrimps, Mais und Brot probiert aber bisher haben nur 2 kleine Welse bei den gefrorenen scris angebissen. Wie kann ich andere Fische fangen? Gibt's es eine gute einholtechnik oder soll ich den Köder wie bei den welsen auf den Grund sinken lassen? Es sind auch viele Fische da, nur schwimmen sie einfach immer am Köder vorbei :/ hoffe auf baldige Antworten


----------



## Fulli (28. August 2016)

*AW: Reisebericht Cape Coral März 15*

Am einfachsten ist es wenn man die Leute vor Ort oder im Angelladen fragt.

Mullets werden in der Regel nur mit dem Wurfnetz gefangen. (Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)

Am besten sind lebende Shrimps. Kauf dir einen Eimer und eine Pumpe. Einfach durch den Schwanz stechen oder durch den Kopf. Videos wie es richtig geht findest du auf Youtube. 
Als Montage kann man ein kleines Grundblei verwenden mit einem Vorfach oder einfach an freier Leine ggf. mit einem kleinem Schrotblei davor.

Eine Alternative wäre so eine Art Jigkopf mit einem kleinem Plastikschlauch über dem Haken. Gibt es so fertig zu kaufen. Da kommt dann ein 1cm großes Stück Shrimp drauf und dann wird es über den Boden gezupft. Ähnlich wie die Faulenzer Methode.
Dabei gilt die Regel: "So fein wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig" 

Wenn du eine Brücke findest kannst du auch hinter den Pfeilern angeln. Einfach einen Jigkopf mit einem Stück Shrimp runterlassen und warten.

Für die letzten beiden Methoden kannst du gefrorene Shrimps nehmen.

Die Angelei von Land ist aber nicht sonderlich erfolgsversprechend meiner Meinung. Gibt ein paar Snapper oder Ladyfish.

Am allerbesten ist es wenn du die Urlaubskasse plünderst und dir einen Guide nimmst. Besser geht es nicht 

Ich kenne einen guten in Naples falls du Interesse hast.


----------

